# Dwarf onion plant help



## gryffin (Jan 1, 2008)

I've got a few dwarf onion plants and I am struggling with them. I can't get them to stand up straight- particularly if I only bury 1/3 of the bulb as recommended.

Also, the top of the stems keep turning yellow/light brown, and melting off. If I trim them, more of the top browns and melts away.

Any ideas on how I can be more successful with these? I've got them in fluroite right now and have also tried regular aquarium gravel. Maybe I need different substrate?

Thanks!


----------



## Cwhite (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi there. In my experience it is hard to get these plants to stand up straight until they have developed a decent root system. Usually when you get them they just have a couple roots, not really enough to hold them up. In order to get them to grow they really appreciate a root tab or two in the substrate. Sometimes they will melt/shed leaves while they are adjusting to the tank, root tabs will help during this period. Also, what are your tank parameters?


----------



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm not sure if your situation is similar to mine, but when I planted my Anubias within a couple weeks all of their leaves melted off. I found out later that they were grown above water  therefore, their leaves weren't "equipped" so to speak for underwater.

Just my story...perhaps you've had your plant longer and they are not "freshly planted" like mine were...


----------

